# Immigration to Singapore without Employment Pass



## deepmeh (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All,

Need some information on the immigration to Singapore for someone - who is on Work visa in Singapore, but has not been working for more than 2yrs and does not have a valid Employment Pass (which was not renewed as a result of not working) - have trouble moving in and out of the country? 
The immigration office once overlooked the issue of not having an EP and let them travel into Singapore from India (more than an year back), but had put down clearly that an EP is must. Can you let me know if their travelling would have any legal implications?

Also, the spouse is working in Singapore, does that help in the immigration of the couple without any trouble? What should be the approach taken in this case to be able to move in and out of the country without any trouble?

Appreciate all assistance with this.

Thanks & Regards,
Deepmeh


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

Please clarify when you use the term "Work Visa" which work visa you are referring to? All the following are work visas 1. EP, 2.S Pass, 3.Work Permit. The situation is quite simple. Either you have a valid work pass while working for a company or you do not. I have not encountered a situation where you have a valid pass say for one year, and during that one year you are not working and the employer does not cancel the pass immediately and let it lapse eventually. There are tax implications for the employer if this is so.

I would assume that you will have to travel on a tourist visa. Again if the spouse is working in Singapore, you have not specified what pass she is holding. If the spouse has an EP or an S Pass and earn more that S$4000 then the other spouse can apply for a dependent pass.


----------



## raj bhatt (Mar 30, 2013)

hi ,
I ma Raj bhatt from Gujarat i am looking for the Pass in Singapore i am not geting thre right person to contact please if you can guide me...


----------



## raj bhatt (Mar 30, 2013)

hi need your favour regarding Singapore


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

raj bhatt said:


> hi ,
> I ma Raj bhatt from Gujarat i am looking for the Pass in Singapore i am not geting thre right person to contact please if you can guide me call me on 0 9574052552


who are you asking this question ?

Well, if you read, you will know you must find an employer, to apply for a pass.

unfortunately, you cannot 'buy' a pass here in Singapore .. 

And if you did get somebody to sell you a pass, i.e. do under-the-table stuff, it can lead to 5 years prison for the seller and buyer


----------



## raj bhatt (Mar 30, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> who are you asking this question ?
> 
> Well, if you read, you will know you must find an employer, to apply for a pass.
> 
> ...


Hi Sir / Madam,

My Self Raj bhatt i have been to Singapore Before 4 Years, i meet a person there in Singapore I was on the visitor visa as per the communication with him i found that he is genuine person he suggested me that he will issue me the work permit and i have to pay the security bond of 5000$ SGD and i paid to him and according to our verdict he made the application and i received my work permit with in 3 week industries was Seagull Marine industries but due to some My Personal Reason I was not able to travel and my permit i dont know weather the guy cancel it or not but presently i am marrieed and having one daughter and planning to move to Singapore .

Please upto my knowledge i think io need one sponsor to travel and i have to do the online application for the S Pass, or Ep or TEP but i and not getting the right person who cam guide me i found you from the expat forum please it will be great if you can guide me towards it . ill be waiting for the reverse of you


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

raj bhatt said:


> Hi Sir / Madam,
> 
> My Self Raj bhatt i have been to Singapore Before 4 Years, i meet a person there in Singapore I was on the visitor visa as per the communication with him i found that he is genuine person he suggested me that he will issue me the work permit and i have to pay the security bond of 5000$ SGD and i paid to him and according to our verdict he made the application and i received my work permit with in 3 week industries was Seagull Marine industries but due to some My Personal Reason I was not able to travel and my permit i dont know weather the guy cancel it or not but presently i am marrieed and having one daughter and planning to move to Singapore .
> 
> Please upto my knowledge i think io need one sponsor to travel and i have to do the online application for the S Pass, or Ep or TEP but i and not getting the right person who cam guide me i found you from the expat forum please it will be great if you can guide me towards it . ill be waiting for the reverse of you


I think you are missing the point

Normal and proper procedure is to get an employer, and the employer will apply EP/SP for you .. 

and you don't place security bond. The employer does that, and it is illegal to recover same from employee.

seems your 'trusted friend' took you for a ride .. 

Do some look up at MOM website, on how work passes are issued.

I am sure your 'genuine' person would have forefeited the bond


----------

